# regripping .580 on .600



## Ace

Alright so im regripping my nike forged blades with some lamkin dual density torsion control grips. im also doing my TM driver and maxfli fairway woods which are graphite . acutally a total of 18 clubs will be regripped. my question is.. all the shafts are .600 i beleive.( not sure on graphite clubs ) the grips i bought are .580 core. is that gonna work??? I dont have a vise so im gonna make someone waste a hour with me and hold the clubs while i go. i bought a quart of grip solvent.( i really hope its enough.) and i got the golf grip tape strips.. everything will be here tomorow and i cant wait to get this done.. im hitting my wedges horrible because the grips are so slick ! i just hope this works out because those grips on my blades are gonna be beauties :thumbsup:


----------



## bjterry62

The finished grip will be .02" larger and you will probably lose about 1-2 swingweight points max. If the clubs feel too light, you can either slap a little lead tape on the back of each one or order some new .600" grips and regrip again. 

As for doing the job, you don't need someone holding the club for you. I've regripped hundreds of clubs and never used a vise. What you'll need:

Sharp knife to remove old grips CAREFULLY!!!
Grip tape, 2" preferrably
New grips
Golf tee
14"x 9" cake pan
Permanent marker

Here's the process.

1. Remove old grips and ALL tape underneath. Use a rag wetted with the solvent to wipe the shafts clean. It is important to make sure all pieces of old tape are removed. If they are not, you may feel them through the new grip, especially if it's a small piece of rolled up tape.

2. Use one of the new grips to measure how long the new piece of tape needs to be. Do this by laying the grip beside the shaft so that the ring on the large end of the grip is even with the butt end of the shaft. The tape should reach to the ring on the small end of the grip. Mark the spot with a permanent marker.

3. Install tape on all the shafts. Make sure to extend the end of the tape 1/2" past the end of the shaft, twist it and push it down flush with the end of the shaft.

4. Plug the hole in the end of the new grip with a golf tee and pour a little solvent into the grip (maybe 1/3 full). Hold the taped shaft horizontally over the cake pan and slowly pour the solvent out of the grip onto the tape.

5. Remove the tee and slide the grip onto the taped shaft, pinching the end of the grip slightly to help it get started. You have plenty of time to work, so don't rush things. If you forget to remove the tee, the pressure created by pushing the grip down on the shaft will push it right back off, so just remove the tee and put it right back on. 

6. Align the grip so that it is straight (it will have markings on it to help you get it straight) and set it aside to dry (overnight).

6. Repeat with each club. A quart of solvent should be plenty, but since you are catching all the excess solvent in the cake pan, you can pour it back into the container and use it again next time.

Have fun,

BT


----------



## 65nlovenit

4. Plug the hole in the end of the new grip with a golf tee and pour a little solvent into the grip (maybe 1/3 full). Hold the taped shaft horizontally over the cake pan and slowly pour the solvent out of the grip onto the tape.

The only other thing I'd do is, when you plug the hole and pour in the grip solvent, I'd put my thumb over the big open end and shake the grip up and down a couple of times just to distribute the solvent inside the grip...


----------

